# Touch Detective Art Project



## VBKirby (Jun 3, 2008)

I had mentioned this in a thread I started about Video Game Fan Art, but I realized that that topic wasn't right for what I needed. So I'm making a seperate thread for my Touch Detective Art Project. If others use the other topic, that's great, but I meant to start a topic for this. 

By Art Project, this isn't a school project. I'm done school, so this is just a project I'm doing for fun. This all came along when I decided to write Lyrics to Penelope's Theme from Touch Detective (found here) Penelope Lyrics

I've been singing the song in my head like crazy and have slowly made visuals for each piece of the song. I decided to draw them. I wasn't expecting the drawings to be good since I can never draw as well as my imagination can draw, but I've been surprised at myself so far. Here are some early/bad drawings of Daisy, Chloe, and Penelope. (in a link since it's big)
First stuff
Not that great except for Penelope.

I scanned them in and made the Penelope look like this.






Earlier today when I was practicing Daisy drawing, I surprised myself and somehow made a really cute picture of her. Though this picture is out of character for her, I really like it. Daisy is one of my favourite characters in Touch Detective, so I simply LOVE this drawing.






This is obviously going to take a very long time to finish, so I'll be at this for a while. If I make any more really good drawings like the previous Daisy, I'll post em.


----------



## JPH (Jun 3, 2008)

I do like that picture very much.
Was wondering...do you take requests? If so, I'd really like it if you could do one of Ness or Lucas from the MOTHER series. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You're very talented, ma'am (or sir)!


----------



## VBKirby (Jun 3, 2008)

I am a sir. My avatar is a lady.

And Wow! Thanks for such high praise! I rarely get such a compliment. But quite frankly, I'm not that talented. These just had a LOT of time and care put into them, which is something I rarely have the ambition for. I'm afraid I can't take any requests since I'd feel too nervous about if it turns out good enough, and also the fact that making a picture look as good as the Penelope one in MSPaint is a long, tedious, and sometimes frustrating task. I've never played anything Ness is in except for Smash and Smash Melee, so I've never really had much of a desire to draw him in a comic or anything. 

Though I'm sure if you tried, you could draw Ness or Lucas. I had absolutely NO CLUE how to draw the Touch Detective Characters, so I just looked at reference pictures in the game. 
I didn't copy the picture exactly though. I drew a slightly different pose, thus learning a lot from the reference, but also from doing something different. (that may have been poorly explained)

Just a few minutes ago I finished drawing a much better Chloe, and she is a real pain in the rear to draw. Her costume is hard to figure out, and those ribbons in her hair make her head very confusing to draw. She's in a lot of the panels though, so I'll have to deal with it. (why couldn't I have put Daisy in it more?) I haven't attempted to draw Cromwell yet.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 3, 2008)

sorry whos daisy again and y isnt mckenzie there?


----------



## VBKirby (Jun 3, 2008)

Daisy was a main character in the first case of the first Touch Detective. She worked at the clothing store. She also appeared in the bonus level in the second Touch Detective. As for Mackenzie, I haven't needed to draw her yet. I have a pretty rough drawing of her, but I'd rather not post it since it's pretty bad. That hat she wears is hard to get right.

Here's an improved Chloe.





Oh, and if I can think of a good pose for Ness or Lucas, I MIGHT give it a shot. They're both tough since Ness has a hat which I'm no good at, and Lucas has ridiculous hair which also makes things hard.

I think the hardest part of this whole project will be making a legit looking Touch Detective 3 box.


----------



## VBKirby (Jun 3, 2008)

Coloured Version of the Daisy picture. This is one of the very few times that I liked a drawing I coloured in from paper. Ordinarily I follow the theory I invented called "Coloured in Law" The theory goes that "The amount you enjoy your picture uncoloured is equal to the amount you will hate it coloured in." This picture works coloured though. The only problem with it was that Daisy's sleeves have red pads at the top, but because of the way her arms are placed, it looked weird. I had to cut them out because of it.






I'm now working on what may very well be the (second) hardest panel of this thing. Lots of hard shading.

EDIT:I simplified the panel I'm working on since it would look way better than the rest of the panels had I done it the way I was doing it. 

Also, Everyone loves Funghi!





Edit: This panel took a long time. Chloe sort of got the short end of the stick shading wise, and Mackenzie isn't really fantastic or anything, but it'll do. I'm sad there is no more Daisy in this after this panel. Maybe I'll try to find another place to fit her in. Maybe on the Touch Detective 3 box.





I also drew Cromwell last night. Thank goodness for the one good reference picture of him from the front in the second game. Though it only had his head to his shoulders, so I had to improvise by using the other picture of him for the rest of the drawing. I hate overly complicated mustaches. That's part of the reason why I can't draw Mario.


----------



## Rowan (Jun 8, 2008)

good mckenzie


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 8, 2008)

Your very talented.


----------



## VBKirby (Jun 8, 2008)

@ rowanchap

Thanks! Yeah, that Mackenzie turned out pretty well. Actually, of all the characters I've learned how to draw, I still am the worst at drawing Mackenzie. They all end up looking like Sally Brown from Peanuts. Fortunately the ones I've drawn for this project so far have turned out okay.

@ Eternal Myst

Thanks for the compliment! This stuff is actually some of my best work. I normally can't draw all that well. (I really have to learn how to take a compliment)

So since there's been another post, I can post some more art. Mainly Cromwell stuff this time. Though he's only in two panels, I've had lots of fun drawing Cromwell for comics. Aside from his mustache, he's pretty easy to draw. Some of these are in links since the images are too big.

Coloured Cromwell for a comic I'm slowly making on the side.





Angry Chloe





Various Cromwell (he's holding a tissue to his nose in the one from the front just to clarify)

Various Antoinette the pastry chef


----------

